# Von wo seid ihr angereist ?



## xFraqx (29. April 2008)

Ja , diese Frage ist vielleicht etwas sinnlos , aber mich würde es interessieren wie weit ihr so fahrt nur um die Crew von Buffed.de mal live zu sehen 

<- 190 Km vom schönen Königswinter bei Bonn aus :p


----------



## Ronas (20. Juni 2008)

bin von Dortmund aus ca ne halbe Stunde mit dem Zug gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slegron (26. August 2008)

Von Köln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DooGri (24. Oktober 2008)

von Hamburg aus


----------

